# Kubota L3400 Hydralics



## Robert Walker (Jul 16, 2020)

I have a 2004 Kubota L3400. For the past couple years the 3 point has gotten where it won’t go up with a bale of hay. I can lift the bucket and the 3 point will start going up, then I lower the bucket and the 3 point goes on up. I was thinking the bypass valve may be bad but really not sure. Any ideas? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Robert Walker said:


> I have a 2004 Kubota L3400. For the past couple years the 3 point has gotten where it won’t go up with a bale of hay. I can lift the bucket and the 3 point will start going up, then I lower the bucket and the 3 point goes on up. I was thinking the bypass valve may be bad but really not sure. Any ideas? Thanks for your help.


Does it get stronger if you rev up the machine? Could be leaking at the spool.


----------



## Robert Walker (Jul 16, 2020)

Groo said:


> Does it get stronger if you rev up the machine? Could be leaking at the spool.


No it does not. I wondered if the pressure relief is hung up somehow and not letting it build enough pressure. I do not know a lot about hydraulic’s but am learning.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Robert Walker said:


> No it does not. I wondered if the pressure relief is hung up somehow and not letting it build enough pressure. I do not know a lot about hydraulic’s but am learning.


There is likely and adjustable relief with a spring. That relief might have had the spring take a set or had some crud not allow it to close properly. The crud would make strength vary with flow, so that is out. The spring getting out of adjustment wouldn't cause the 3 point to lift when you move the bucket.

I was thinking a worn spool might have caused both problems, but the leakage would vary with flow/rpm, that is why I asked about it.

Draft control is tractor voodoo to me. As I have no other explanation for a 3 point acting weird, that is the next place I'd go.


----------

